# Centrale Thermique Power Station, Luxembourg July '14



## mookster (Jul 29, 2014)

One of the oldest of oldschool Euro locations is Centrale Thermique in Luxembourg, the first derelict power station I can remember seeing photos of. For ages I thought it was demolished until I saw some photos pop up recently and suddenly it was back on the agenda.

It may be smashed and bashed to bits but who doesn't love an enormous power station? 

We chose the most difficult way into the power station possible - despite my assurance to the two I was with I knew of an easier way in they were insistent on using the difficult way in - with me ever fearful of getting collared in what at the end of the day is the fully live quarry the plant is now situated in...but we were in thankfully without getting caught, and chose the easy way out after we had finished!

Give me a place like this over a small derp house any day.
















































































































As ever more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157645998230405/ ​


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 29, 2014)

Awesome stuff mate


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh wow. Now that's just fooking superb on all levels.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 30, 2014)

Awesome that!! Thanks for sharing  Nice pics


----------



## night crawler (Jul 30, 2014)

Epic stuff that


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 30, 2014)

Jaw dropping explore, great stuff, thanks for sharing..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Incredible site with great photos.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 31, 2014)

Another cracking place and photos, Cheers


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought this was long gone too! Thanks Mookster, great photos.


----------



## mookster (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks guys...I posted this on a Belgian forum and it had an interesting reply from one of the mods on there which raises some very good points - that in the rush to photograph new places, which in the process swamps them with everyone turning up at once and causes them to get sealed or ruined faster people seem to lose sight of the long-abandoned sites which are the backbone of the hobby - as people who know their stuff over there realise, this location is but a few minutes walk away from another Luxembourg site yet over the last few months I saw a number of reports from that one and nothing from here!


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2014)

The urbex train only stops at designated stations. Choo choo.


----------



## margatt (Sep 11, 2014)

Some very nice photos with a strong sense of graphic design/composition. Dispite being beaten and trashed, it still holds that majic urbex explorers love. Cheers, thanks for sharing.


----------

